# [Russian NR] Vladislav Shavelskiy - 4x4 single 30.68



## shavelsky vlad (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## stevecho816 (Aug 18, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## BoBoGuy (Aug 19, 2013)

Wat.


----------

